# Najas Guadalupensis



## bveister

Does anyone know where I could get some Guppy Grass? The scientific name is in the title of the thread. It also goes by common water nymph. It's great for live bearing tanks for the fry to hide in and beginner tanks because it is very easy to care for. You can plant in or float it. It really caught my eye and now I want it in my tank....right now haha but if anyone knows where I can get this from that be great!


----------



## lohachata

www.aquabid.com


----------



## Nazz4232

dude. I know where to get it. The Fish Place! I bet they have some.


----------



## toddnbecka

I have loads of Najas indica, very similar overall but it branches out as it grows. I sell it for $5/quart or $10/gallon ziploc bag (+ shipping.)


----------



## lohachata

todd...i may have to send you some money for a couple of big bags of the grass....


----------



## bveister

Does that species grow fast or no?

And how would I plant it because I hear the plant is very brittle so I don't know if there is a certain way to plant it?


----------



## toddnbecka

Depends on what you call fast. Here's 2 pics of a 75, taken less than a month apart, after I moved some Najas and around 100 1" BN and cichlid fry from my 30 long. Regular 4' shop light hanging over the tank.:


----------



## lohachata

it won't be til the end of the month todd...but figure up how much with shipping for 2 of the gallon bags of it....zip code is 44109


----------



## toddnbecka

lohachata said:


> it won't be til the end of the month todd...but figure up how much with shipping for 2 of the gallon bags of it....zip code is 44109


Priority Mail would be $7, 2 gallon bags of Najas $20, add another $3 if you want a heat pack included.


----------



## lohachata

ok...i'll send an even 30 bucks..

thanks todd.


----------



## bveister

Oh dear Lord....maybe not the best idea then haha


----------



## Guest

Wow is that the same tank? If so it sure got big.
How many shop light did you used? 
I never got any luck with the plant, lol I Denver I order some from you.
All dead...


----------



## lohachata

i brought my hornwort in from the tubs in the backyard today...had a 20 gallon tub packed down full of it...no water..just hornwort...


----------



## Guest

never have any luck with hornwort as well... i guess im just not a easy low light plant type of person. lol i also hate java fert ... the hornwort i left outside since mid summer in my 20L didnt even grow but it green nice.


----------



## lohachata

my fiance is very good with plants..we have several projects planned for the future using anubias..java ferns and different types of mosses....we are holding off until we get moved.. once we get settled and see how much space we have the work will begin...


----------



## Guest

Good luck buddy, maybe in the future ill buy some plants from you.
IMO, java fern do better in low light, these java plants.
Pond plants like hornwort do better in cool 65-75f.
That's just me maybe someone will have better luck.

To much sun will tin the leaf of the plant as well.
I got a 10 under some shade and the 20 with just lilo shade.
The plant in the 20 root grow longer but the leaf on it was a light yellow green.
The plant in the 10 grow root but not longer then the 20. But the leaf is more green.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Oooooo you can let her plant some in shells and stuff... that looks cool


----------

